# Help me with Site Searches please



## Max Dread (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, and apologies in a advance if Im doing something stupid!!!

I'm trying to search for threads about which amps/PAs people use with their PODs. So I've tried searching things like "POD XT PA" and I am always taken to a screen which has "15 Most Recent Searches Made By Our Members", and then advanced search options below. This has happened in the past as well, although I cannot remember what I was searching for then.

So is it something to do with the terms in the search being too short? Or is there another problem?

Cheers

Max


----------



## playstopause (Dec 3, 2008)

I found that using this 

 works better. Give it a try.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 19, 2008)

The site search function will not search for terms less than 3 characters, for those you will need to use Google as PSP suggested.

I made a guide for Google search terms on here a while ago and I should update it when I have time.

Some Google search terms that may be useful are 
site:sevenstring.org
intitle:fs (use intitle: if you wish to search threads containing the term in the title)

Example Let me google that for you

Of course do not use LMGTFY for normal searches as it restricts your results, just stick to Google.

Example 2 how to search intitle:google site:sevenstring.org - Google Search

The first result is the guide I was referring to and it contains a few more terms you might find helpful.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)

Stickied as too many don't know how to search.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jul 14, 2010)

playstopause said:


> I found that using this
> 
> works better. Give it a try.





how do you get the option to search ss.org right under the search bar like that?


----------

